# Điểm tên và cách phòng trừ hiệu quả những bệnh hại xuất hiện trên cây lúa



## dienmattroi96 (31 Tháng năm 2021)

Điểm tên và cách phòng trừ hiệu quả những bệnh hại xuất hiện trên cây lúa​*Bệnh hại thường xuất hiện trên cây lúa có những biểu hiện thế nào? Cách phòng trừ như thế nào mang lại hiệu quả?*

Việt Nam là đất nước có nền văn minh lúa nước từ bao đời nay. Nghề trồng lúa gắn liền với đời sống người dân ta. Vì thế diện tích trồng lúa chiếm phần lớn, được xướng tên là một trong những thị trường có lượng gạo xuất khẩu đứng tốp đầu trên Thế Giới.

Tuy nhiên, khí hậu nóng ẩm của Việt Nam là một điều kiện thuận lợi để một số loài bệnh hại trên cây lúa phát triển mạnh. Trong trồng lúa, người dân khó có thể tránh khỏi sâu, bệnh hại thường xuất hiện trên cây lúa. Đặc biệt, khi cây lúa ở giai đoạn phát triển, thuận lợi cho sâu bệnh bắt đầu tấn công gây hại quyết liệt. Tốc độ lây lan của các loại bệnh nhanh đến khó lường. Do đó, việc nắm rõ các dấu hiệu trong chăm sóc cây lúa hết sức quan trọng.

Bài viết sau đây điểm tên, dấu hiệu một số loại bệnh thường xuất hiện trên cây lúa và cách phòng ngừa bệnh này nhé.

*Bệnh đạo ôn hại lúa*​Bệnh đạo ôn là bệnh nguy hiểm, gây hại ở tất cả các giai đoạn sinh trưởng. Chúng tồn tại trên các bộ phận của cây như lá, cổ lá, cổ bông, cổ gié, hạt. Bệnh thường xảy ra trong giai đoạn lúa đẻ nhánh, làm đòng, chín sáp, chín sữa, đỏ đuôi… thậm chí cả trước khi lúa chín.

Bệnh thường phát triển mạnh khi: trời nhiều mây, ánh sáng trong ngày yếu, có mưa. Ngoài ra khi có sương đêm, ẩm độ không khí trên cao, nhiệt độ từ 20 – 30 độ. Ban đầu trên lá chỉ là những vết chấm nhỏ, màu xanh xám. Sau đó lớn lên có dạng hình thoi đặc trưng, viền nâu, tâm màu xám trắng. Khi bệnh nặng, các vết bệnh liên kết lại làm lá bị cháy khô.

Ngoài ra, biện pháp canh tác không phù hợp như gieo cấy quá dày hoặc bón thừa đạm. Khiến cây lúa yếu ớt, tạo ra tiểu khí hậu thuận lợi cho lúa bị bệnh.

*






Sâu đục thân bướm 2 chấm*​Sâu đục thân bướm hai chấm là loài bệnh hại thường xuất hiện trên cây lúa. Chúng ký sinh trên thân lúa, gây phá hoại mùa màng. Sâu đục thân lúa thường phá hại mạnh nhất ở giai đoạn lúa đẻ nhánh. Chúng gây hại cục bộ làm giảm năng suất lúa trổ. Lúa từ thời kỳ mạ đến lúc trổ bông đều có thể bị sâu đục thân hại dẫn đến chết khô và đứt gốc khi nhổ mạ.

– Thời kỳ mạ: Sâu tấn công bẹ lá và phần nõn giữa hậu quả là dảnh lúa bị héo

– Thời kỳ đẻ nhánh: Phần dưới của thân bị sâu đục, cắt đứt tổ chức bên trong phá hại chức năng dẫn nhựa làm cho lá non trước tiên bị cuốn dọc. Lá có màu xanh tái sẫm sau dần chuyển sang màu vàng và héo khô.

– Thời kỳ sắp trỗ hoặc mới trỗ: Lá bao của đòng bị đục và chui vào; sau đó sâu đục ăn điểm sinh trưởng; ngắt đi nguồn dinh dưỡng làm bông bị lép trắng.

Trong điều kiện thời tiết nông vụ nóng, ẩm thất thường, bệnh sâu đục thân bướm 2 chấm phát triển rất mạnh. Các tỉnh phía Bắc những năm mùa đông rét đậm kéo dài; vụ mùa khô hạn thường phát sinh bệnh nặng. Bệnh này chúng làm cho thân cây chậm phát triển hơn bình thường rất nhiều.

*





Bệnh vàng lá*​Bệnh vàng lá còn được gọi là bệnh vàng lá chín sớm, bệnh thường xuất hiện ở những giống lúa ngắn ngày và cây vụ đông.

Bệnh xuất hiện giai đoạn cuối vụ, xuất hiện vào 7 – 10 ngày trước khi trổ cho đến khi thu hoạch. Ban đầu lúa xuất hiện các đốm hình bán nguyệt có màu màu vàng cam trên lá. Sau đó dần dần sẽ xuất hiện nhiều vết bệnh hơn.

Triệu chứng biểu hiện giống bệnh vàng lùn, cây lúa bị vàng và lùn. Khi gặp trường hợp này, chúng ta chỉ cần nhổ khóm lúa lên, rửa sạch rễ và kiểm tra. Nếu thấy rễ đen (ngộ độc hữu cơ); đỏ vàng (ngộ độc phèn) kèm theo rễ bị thối; ít hoặc không có rễ trắng (rễ mới). Cây không hút đủ nước và dinh dưỡng gây nên hiện tượng vàng và lùn xuống.

Khi lúa bị bệnh vàng lá, nhìn xa rất giống lúa chín nhưng thực chất không phải, bệnh vàng lá khiến cây lúa bị suy dinh dưỡng, năng xuất thu về không cao.






*Bệnh lùn xoắn lá*​Bệnh lùn xoắn lá được phát hiện đầu tiên ở các tỉnh phía Nam. Về sau, bệnh có tốc độ sinh trưởng và lây lan một cách chóng mặt. Chúng xuất hiện bất cứ chỗ nào trồng lúa.

Bệnh lùn xoắn lá làm giảm năng suất nghiêm trọng. Cây lúa trổ muộn và trổ không thoát; bông lúa ngắn; tỷ lệ lép cao, các nhánh con đều là nhánh vô hiệu, cây sinh trưởng chậm. Ruộng lúa phát triển không đều, mép lá có thể bị rách hình răng cưa gân lá có màu vàng lợt; trắng hoặc nâu đậm.

Biểu hiện trên lá cứng, dày và có màu xanh đậm: gân lá bị phồng, mép lá có răng cưa,… Đốt thân ngắn lại, thường đâm chồi và rễ bên trong bẹ lá, thân dày cứng. Ở các đốt trên, rễ mọc ngược bên trên ở bên trong bẹ lá. Chồi phụ mọc từ các đốt trên bị cong xoắn ở trong bẹ lúa.

Những căn bệnh trên làm ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến năng suất của cây trồng cũng như thiệt hại đến kinh tế của bà con. Để sâu bệnh không còn là lỗi lo trong trồng trọt, bà con cần có những kiến thức và biện pháp phòng kịp thời để cây được phát triển tốt nhất.






Một số lưu ý bà con nên làm để tránh tạo nơi cư trú cho sâu:​Thường xuyên thăm đồng để phát hiện và phòng trừ kịp thời khi sâu còn ở tuổi nhỏ. Khi phát hiện bệnh, cần được tiến hành phun phòng trừ ngay bằng các loại thuốc đặc hiệu. Kết hợp các phương pháp khoa học để mang lại hiệu quả tối ưu. Cuối vụ nên cắt sát gốc rạ khi thu hoạch. Vệ sinh đồng ruộng: nhổ bỏ gốc rễ cây sau mỗi vụ thu hoạch giúp hạn chế tối đa sâu bệnh khi lúa sinh trưởng phát triển ở vụ mùa sau.

*Phòng trừ sâu bệnh trên cây lúa hiệu quả bằng máy bay P-Globalcheck*​Một trong những phương pháp phòng* bệnh hại thường xuất hiện trên cây lúa* phổ biến là sử dụng thuốc BVTV. Đây là phương pháp để trị sâu bệnh hiệu quả được sử dụng ở nhiều nơi.

Bà con thường phun thuốc trong những giai đoạn thích hợp với từng loại bệnh. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay nhiều địa bàn vẫn sử dụng phương pháp phun thuốc thủ công. Điều này dẫn đến việc mất khá nhiều thời gian, liều lượng thuốc chưa cân đối. Dẫn đến tỉ lệ diệt trừ bệnh chưa cao lại còn ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của người phun. Để chia sẻ vất vả với nông dân, máy bay phun thuốc P-Globalcheck đã ra đời. Dòng máy PGxp2020 phù hợp vơi tất cả các loại thuốc. Được sử dụng phổ biến trong 2 năm gần đây và giải quyết được nhiều nỗi lo cho bà con. Không còn lo ngại những căn bệnh hại thường xuất hiện trên cây lúa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Khi hoạt động, công nghệ ly tâm cắn xé thuốc mịn như phun sương phủ đều thấm sâu vào bề mặt lá lúa; diệt trừ sâu bệnh chỉ trong một thời gian ngắn. Máy bay P-globalchcheck là sự lựa chọn phù hợp người trồng lúa. Phương pháp này giúp tiết kiệm thời gian tối ưu chi phí sản xuất. Không những thế, máy bay phun thuốc còn giảm thiểu ô nhiễm môi trường, bảo vệ sức khỏe cho con người.






Công ty Cổ phần Đại Thành​Được biết đến là một trong số những đơn vị tiên phong trong ứng dụng công nghệ thông minh vào sản xuất nông nghiệp, với những sản phẩm công nghệ cao và ưu việt như Máy bay không người lái phun thuốc BVTV, gieo hạt; Hệ thống giám sát nông nghiệp thông minh; Phần mềm truy xuất nguồn gốc Agricheck… Đại Thành đã chuyển giao công nghệ ứng dụng vào sản xuất nông nghiệp cho hàng nhiều tổ chức cá nhân uy tín tại Việt Nam và các nước trong khu vực.


----------

